
One man designed and built the ultimate bush plane - keithly
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/08/one-man-designed-and-built-the-ultimate-bush-plane/
======
lisper
Lots of cool video about this plane on YouTube. Just search for "Draco bush
plane".

This interview with the builder gives a good overview:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqhI4MeCn1c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqhI4MeCn1c)

One of the many cool things about this plane is that it can land on its
tailwheel. Most tailwheel planes are designed so that the stall in a "three-
point attitude", i.e. the same attitude that they are in when all three wheels
are on the ground. This plane doesn't. In fact, one of the things that the
builder says in the video above is that the true stall speed of the plane is
still unknown because he doesn't feel safe doing the experiment, the un-
stalled attitude being already so extreme.

~~~
captain_perl
Just correcting some vagueness from the above comment.

Most tailwheel airplanes can do wheel or 3-point (stall) landings. For
example, I've done both in the Decathlon, a very common tailwheel airplane.

Also, I watched the video and although the builder is an intelligent guy,
you're supposed to know the stall speed of your airplane. Many of the speed
indications are based on that.

It looks like he should finish the test flight program.

Note that many homebuilders don't allow resale (instead they take a chainsaw
to the spar for liability reasons.)

Read about John Denver's fatal homebuilt resale accident to see why.

~~~
lisper
> Most tailwheel airplanes can do wheel or 3-point (stall) landings.

Yes, but very few of them can touch town tailwheel-first.

